# Sticky  Welcome and Posting Guidelines



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings, and welcome to Heresy-Online’s new Kickstarter section. 

With kickstarter becoming an ever more popular method for companies to get their products off the ground we felt it was time we had a section for people to find out about the latest kickstarter. 

So here you’ll find all the threads relating to kickstarters in our hobby. *Please limit all discussion of a specific kickstarter to one thread* to help keep the section tidier. So for example, the Wild West Exodus thread is the place to talk about the KS in general, as well as anything to do with the updates and such. 

Please remember to be civil and keep all criticism constructive. It’s fine to say you don’t like the look of a new model or range, but please give a reason and be adult about it. 

So saying:



> _I don’t like model A because I think the anatomy is poor and the details look soft. I won’t be backing this project._


Is fine. But saying: 



> _ Model A is s***, the whole company is s*** and anyone who backs this project is an idiot!_


Is not fine! We will be keeping an eye and pointless hating comments will be edited/removed. 



*Posting Guidelines*

When posting a thread please make the title clear. So: 

_Wild West Exodus – By Outlaw Miniatures_

And not.

_Awesome cowboy game on kickstarter_

Please make sure to include an actual link to the project in your post and any relevant information. 

Example:



> _Wild West Exodus is a new 32mm scale skirmish game by Outlaw Miniatures set in a dark Wild West setting._


(Or you can copy the relevant information from the KS page if you like)



> _ Wild West Exodus is a dynamic, fast-paced semi-skirmish game in a world very much like our own, but twisted by the forces of deepest evil. An advanced D10 system is coupled with an innovative Influence mechanic to simulate the powers of the Dark Council upon their unwitting pawns. Players must choose how they will gamble with the power of their patrons: spread the Influence throughout a turn, hoping to ease destiny onto a brighter path, or hold the influence, to be entirely cast upon one roll of the dice?
> The game will feature a full range of highly detailed 35mm models, sculpted by some of the best digital sculptors in the industry. These amazing miniatures will be produced on the best equipment, using the highest levels of technology, and will drive this action-based whirlwind of darkness and death into an ever-evolving future brimming with desolation and despair. A regular comic book series will continue the development and progress of the world and the dark characters that live in it, as well as providing new rules, new models, missions, and more!_


If you could link some pictures from the page for people to see when they look at the thread that would be great too. 

Thanks, 

Reaper


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice idea guys. This could end up a really handy forum with all the info in one place !


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@imm0rtal reaper
Can we add another rule to this? There are a lot of "active" KS posts but the KS itself has been over for weeks or in many cases, months. So can we add a rule that the original poster MUST turn it the tag to ended? At the least, it's annoying for someone who's looking through posts for something to back and at worst it's frustrating. Thanks.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I am going thru and switching tags over but as a general rule of thumb, most kickstarters are only 30 days long, if you see a thread older than that it is most likely ended.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you @scscofield It's just an annoyance.


----------

